# My Czech Shepherd Loki mauled my calico cat



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, well kind of (taken with my Iphone).

He totally adores my little Calico girl, I don't know if the feelings are mutual, gaging by the saucer like eyes of my cat









He is just such a free spirited pup.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my you got me, was sacred there for a moment!

How adorable!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

GAdzooks! I was scared to death to read this! All is well, not only well, but I think we have a forbidden-love story here! They look a little embarrassed to have been caught. Gorgeous dog!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

omg what a gorgeous dog! great pics, I was scaredtoo when i opened the post. I have a few czech dogs myself.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Holy crap, my heart almost pounded out of my chest until I read the 'lol'. Hah. Loki is so gorgeous...and you're right. That cat is obviously a little stewed at being layed on, and you can tell she's already plotting her escape! Hahahahaha! Or maybe she has a secret crush she doesn't want anyone to know about, and you totally ruined that notion for her!


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice shot. My cat is a glutton for punishment. He can jump the baby gate, but keeps coming back for more.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I was afraid to open this thread too when I read it. I always worry that something(my dogs) is going to happen to my cats when I am not looking. Glad all is well with Loki and kitty! 

I hope someday my cats will have a warm snuggly relationship with my cats like your two seem to


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

thank you I needed a good laugh! That last picture is priceless - Loki's like 'Hi Dad, just having fun playing with the kitty' and kitty looks like 'Help me. Please help me! I'm all wet!'


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on









Loki just likes to do what he pleases, some things are acceptable, somethings need some redirection









Mini is my only cat that will allow him to be himself, she doesn't get bothered by anything that he does. In the past month he has really lightened up and has been really gentle with her


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

"I lubb yoo. I do. I reeelly, reeelly LUBB you, Kally-Ko Kat!" LOL!!







Jack these pics are hysterical! They look so adorable together. Proof of awesome temperament and awesome work on YOUR part, too!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Jack.. I really need to smile this morning.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww I love the last pic.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

awwww too cute, their paws are touching


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Everybody enjoys a good chew toy now and then...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Loki is innocent the cat provoked him!!!
hahahaha busted big boy

He is to funny just love the pics


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

I've seen that look a few times! Ginger, our kitten, spends more time covered in dog slobber than not. She asks for it though....something about that big fluffy GSD tail is just so enticing.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

CUTE!


----------

